# NEED HELP FAST!!! '93 s13 Door Panel Removal...?????



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

ok i got half my door panel off and i have no clue how to get it the rest of the way off... ive never seen one like this b/4 (pass side is the real b*tch)

can anyone give me details on how to get them off or a "how to" link?

thanx in advance
Joe


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

Weird, I tried to do this yesterday to fix a crossed wire in my power door locks (when I lock driver door, pass. door unlocks- annoying as shit). I got all the clips undone, got the two screws off, and it still felt like something in the middle was attached.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

yeah on the pass door the OS handle is mounted directly to the inner door skin or something... cant figure it out!


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

there is a screw in the top of the os handle. When you get the screw out grab the handle and twist clockwise. voila handle comes out. Ive taken off both sides to put components in.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

yeah i found that screw and felt like such a dumb ass when i did... got the door panels off finaly and for informational puposes... when it comes to the handle, just yank like hell and it pops off (the trim around the handle)


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

I found that screw yesterday too, but I couldn't get the trim to come off... Guess I was just being too gentle... Time to go get rough with it. :balls:


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

i seriously thought i was gona break it yankin on it, but it finaly popped off! the trick to it is pressure from the lower back side and yankin the hell out of the top side... POP GOES THE WEASEL...


----------

